# Deals on some Freud Router bit sets @ Peachtree



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Got an e-mail a short while ago about their Memorial day sale and thought I,d pass along for those here that might be interested. Heres the link,.., Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


----------



## Michael 777 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Tommy, Thanks for the link ! They have some good deals. I just ordered a bunch of new goodies.


----------

